# $$ Heinrich 6sv Vice $$



## FLguy (Aug 29, 2016)

What is a fair price when it only requires a little TLC ? I know they are $$$$$ when new but used they still seem too expensive. What do you think ?


----------



## FLguy (Sep 7, 2016)

Just received Heinrich Grip-Master model 6-SV vice. The ad said it was DIRTY and needed cleaning; boy were they ever right but at $66.00 I'll get dirty. Very heavy and it works great. I'm happy!!


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 7, 2016)

It's surely worth more than  you paid, good deal.


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 11, 2016)

You know what they say, Pic's or it didn't happen.


----------



## FLguy (Sep 12, 2016)

Ah come on. I can't figure out how to do any of that stuff to get a picture into this forum. Guess I need to take time to learn something new!! By the way this DP vice is a beast, 32 lbs.


----------

